# How rough is play fighting?



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

I love my kittens but they are really worrying me and i can't get a moments peace!

What i need to know is whether play fighting should involve biting and batting and really forceful launches at each other? I am confused as to whether this is them playing or working out their relationship!

basically it goes on from when i release the youngest Izzy whos is almost 12 weeks from the bathroom each morning, they see each other and start wrestling, biting, chasing at high speed, pouncing etc and it never seems to end unless one is eating or they go to sleep (which seems to be less and less). I work through the day in the week so they are separated except for about 40 mins when i am home for lunch and then after work. Sometimes i separate them if i just can't take it anymore. I am constantly getting up or running around trying to make sure they are ok and not hurting each other.

I know that Bailey who is 19 weeks does hurt Izzy sometimes and i stop them but as soon as i move away then they are ready to go again. Izzy is definately not afraid of him as she is the one who instigates most of the fighting and i am sure that if i could calm her down then Bailey wouldn't be bothered but she seems to wind him up to a point where he gets as hyped up as she does. he does alot of trilling and she gives the occasional hiss but usually if he hurts her. Saying all that i haven't seen any injuries or fur flying just mad looks from both) and swishing tail (only from the youngest) and submissive behaviour from both and pinned back ears when it gets really rough. there are times when they just try to catch each others tails which looks like fun but it never lasts long.

sorry for long post but just trying to describe what they are like and am asking if this is acceptable behaviour? I have had Izzy for 3 weeks and Bailey for 5. forgot to say i have seen them sleep in same basket about 3 times and she has washed him once and they eat together fine too.

they are at it right now and have been for the last couple of hrs since Izzy woke him up by pouncing on him. Ok have to go as they are going to wake my daughter!!:? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine go at it all the time, batting, biting, and launches for sure, and they seem to love it.

They don't make any noise though, and they alternate on who is the dominant one frequently. When its late, they also chase each other through my house at mach 5. I'd think that as long as they are alternating engaging each other, and there is no hissing or blood, then no worries. 

Yesterday Buttercup did a backwards flip to avoid a head on attack, and didn't realize the wall was right behind her. Loud BONK, but she didn't seem to mind.

I have put everything breakable that they can knock over away, as they already broke a few things though (including an expensive old Japanese tea pot). 






(thats wussy stuff, but gives an idea. I'll upload another one with mortal combat music shortly just showing them chomping on each other and wrastlin' more serious)


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the same question too - so hard to tell! (just got the 2 cats in July...)


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*If they were really fighting...*

you would know it. There would be lots of screaming, loud hissing and growling, fur flying, and blood.

My cats are older, but still quite young, 1 is almost 2 and the other almost 3 and they wrestle from the time they get up prior to their morning meal, then again after they use the litterbox, and then it's nap time until about mid-morning when it's tussling time again. They chase and wrestle each other for about a half hour and then they are ready for petting.

At night, basically the same thing after their evening meal, using the litterbox, and a nap. At night I have to separate them if I want to get any sleep or they will chase each other for hours in the bedroom.

Your cats are really young. This is why they are at it all day, but they are just playing...this is what they do...that is how they play. That just means they are having a great time!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

dweamgoil said:


> you would know it. There would be lots of screaming, loud hissing and growling, fur flying, and blood.


Agreed!

They're playing, they're learning, and they're going to (eventually) establish dominance. All of that is normal, and in my own kitty-household, I learned to not interfere. The girls needed to figure out their pecking order, as they got older, and my meddling was doing no favors. If real injuries start cropping up, or if one of them begins hiding, begins losing weight, etc then there's a problem.

Until then, they're probably just being silly kitties.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks guys, that is very reassuring to hear. i suppose because i have never seen a REAL vicious cat fight i'm not sure what it looks like. Also sometimes Baileys biting does hurt Izzy and thats when i wade in and stop them but generally i tend to watch and listen. 

there is also the worry as Bailey is almost 5 months he might try to have his way with Izzy who is only little and my son seems to think he has tried it on once last week. This is part of the reason they sleep in separate rooms and when i am not in. Can't wait til Bailey can be neutered!!!

Great video, i may try to get one of mine too!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The biggest difference between real fighting and play fighting is the presence or absence of noise. So, I'd let them be, unless you start to hear hissing, growling, yowling, etc., whereupon it's likely time to give them a breather. I found that shaking a can half-filled with coins instantly separated my two when things started to get too rough one or both of them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Bailey should be neutered as soon as you can, but you are wise to keep him separated until he is. It sounds like normal behavior to me of kittens that age....that's what they do---a lot of play fighting.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That video was scary


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was disturbing, I removed it.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

It's too bad that we couldn't have a reference for what IS fighting, since there's clearly a lack of understanding about it. I know most multi-cat owners have struggled with that same question.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

aphrodeia said:


> It's too bad that we couldn't have a reference for what IS fighting, since there's clearly a lack of understanding about it.


Ditto.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure there are thousands of videos on YouTube for those who *want* to see cats fighting. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It wasn't a video of two "friends" who got into a fight. It was outside. Two cats FIGHTING for real. It wouldn't have _helped_ anyone who can't tell the difference between their own cats play-fighting or fighting.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, right. It was a couple of cats fighting. An actual fight to contrast with whatever it is the poster's kitties are doing.

No big deal. Just seemed weird.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was a vicious fight.

Anyone who really wants to see two cats fighting can find videos on their own.

If it was a member's cats fighting, for comparison, it would have been different.


----------



## madpiano (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll try and video my cat fighting with the neighbour's cat if I cna catch them at it again. They actually get along ok - or more like tolerate each other, but once in a while one of them will have a hissy fit and attack the other. It's definitley not a play-fight. 

Real fights involve a LOT of noise, and surprisingly not actually much physical fighting. There will be extended times of mexican stand-off together with howling, growling, a noise similar to barking and all fur will stick out, especially on the tail. There will be the odd burst of physical fight, short and quite violent with fur flying, but usually doesn't even take a minute, then it's back to staring, howling and growling. I watched my cat a couple of times in my previous house where no matter what we did, he just wasn't going to get along with one of the neighbouring cats. In the end we had to let them fight it out while staying close by. Once they established the dominance they never physically fought again, just a lot of howling and staring at each other. 

Play fights go on for hours. There will be the occasional growl or hiss, but nothing like the sound of a proper cat fight. There will even be the odd fur flying, but not big chunks. Happens more if one cat is long haired.


----------

